# need lighting opinions



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

ok so this should be my last thread on lighting "i hope"

i have narrowed down my choices to these 2

i want to do some soft corals, perhaps some hard ones down the line. I dont want to run MH "well i do, but way out of my price range right now"

give me some honest opinions for my 150 gallon salt tank.

http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=30_52_129&products_id=1213

price is a bit steep, but i guess you get what you pay for. i was also considering this one too.

http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=30_52_129&products_id=2022

my other choice was a t5 setup. most likely this one.

http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=30_52_130&products_id=326

or something very similar.

OR just keep my 96 watt coralife power compacts and replace all 4 bulbs

and while i have your attention, i am shopping for a protein skimmer. Standalone, as i have no sump "yet" and hang on the back is probably no doable as i have 5 inch of clearance from the wall, if im lucky.

http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=221_214&products_id=1193

i have a very light bioload in my tank, i wont be adding a ton of fish though, just some nice colorful ones. i have a overstocked african cichlid tank for that.

Be gentle, this is my first foray into the salt world lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

What are the dimensions of your tank?

I can tell you right now that the Marineland double bright won't be enough for your corals. Even the reef ready type are debateable. I hear the reef ready fixtures may work for lps. Out of your lighting choices, your best bet would be the T5 Tek light.

I also think you should reconsider another brand skimmer. I've never heard anything good about it to be honest.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't waste your money on a Coralife skimmer. Just don't  I'm a huge fan of Remora Pro HOB skimmers...others prefer CPR and Reef Octopus...
I'm running several of the Marineland RC and double bright fixtures. If you are planning ahead for SPS, don't do it, you won't be happy with the growth and color. For softies, they work great, and are nice and cheap on the hydro...and no replacement bulbs! MOPS.ca also has the new Coralife T5HO Lunar Aqualights and they are really nice. They come with bulbs, too. Coralife bulbs are crap but they will do until you need better...
I also have 2 Tek Light 6 bulb units I had to buy a second one to tide me over while my main one was being repaired (my own fault) so I'm using the second one with just 2 lamps over my softie tank.


----------

